# HPLIP Plug-in install failed.

## Lok

```

[/home/master 12:01] # hp-setup -i

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.10.6)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

Using connection type: usb

Using device: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP1DCG5

Setting up device: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP1DCG5

------------------------

| PLUG-IN INSTALLATION |

------------------------

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.10.6)

Plugin Download and Install Utility ver. 2.1

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

/

-----------------------------------------

| PLUG-IN INSTALLATION FOR HPLIP 3.10.6 |

-----------------------------------------

  Option      Description                                       

  ----------  --------------------------------------------------

  d           Download plug-in from HP (recomended)             

  p           Specify a path to the plug-in (advanced)          

  q           Quit hp-plugin (skip installation)                

Enter option (d=download*, p=specify path, q=quit) ? p

Enter the path to the 'hplip-3.10.6-plugin.run' file (q=quit) : /home/master

---------------

| COPY PLUGIN |

---------------

Downloading plug-in from: file:///home/master/hplip-3.10.6-plugin.run

Downloading plug-in: [*********************************************************************************] 100%  8.0 KB   Receiving digital keys: /usr/bin/gpg --no-permission-warning --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xA59047B9

 

----------------------

| INSTALLING PLUG-IN |

----------------------

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing HPLIP 3.10.6 Plugin Self Extracting Archive.........................................

  File "./plugin_install.py", line 78

    except ImportError, e:

                      ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed

------------------------

| DOWNLOADING FIRMWARE |

------------------------

Downloading firmware to device hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP1DCG5...

Firmware download successful.

Done.

---------------------

| PRINT QUEUE SETUP |

---------------------

warning: One or more print queues already exist for this device: HP_LaserJet_1018_USB_KP1DCG5_HPLIP.

Would you like to install another print queue for this device (y=yes, n=no*, q=quit) ? q

[/home/master 12:01] #

```

Why?

----------

## Veldrin

is there any particular reason, you are not using the version in portage?

to your question: read the output

python-dbus (or similar) seems missing...

----------

## Lok

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> is there any particular reason, you are not using the version in portage?
> 
> to your question: read the output
> 
> python-dbus (or similar) seems missing...

 

stable hplip also not printing and not installing printer.

```

[/home/master 12:08] # eix -I dbus

zsh: Исправить 'dbus' на '.dbus' ? [Yes/No/Abort/Edit] n

[I] dev-libs/dbus-glib

     Available versions:  0.82-r1 0.86 {bash-completion debug doc test}

     Installed versions:  0.86(14:54:51 07.08.2010)(-bash-completion -debug -doc -test)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         D-Bus bindings for glib

[I] dev-python/dbus-python

     Available versions:  0.83.0-r1 ~0.83.1 {doc examples test}

     Installed versions:  0.83.0-r1(11:55:42 09.08.2010)(-doc -examples -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/

     Description:         Python bindings for the D-Bus messagebus.

[I] sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  1.2.3-r1 1.2.24 ~1.2.24-r1 [M]~1.3.0-r1 [M]~1.3.0-r2 {X debug doc selinux test}

     Installed versions:  1.2.24(00:15:25 07.08.2010)(X -debug -doc -selinux -test)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 ~4.6.3

        {aqua debug +exceptions pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.2(4)(01:48:56 07.08.2010)(exceptions -aqua -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

Found 4 matches.

[/home/master 12:19] # 

```

----------

## Veldrin

installing a raw package wont help in that case. gentoo provides the same package (though in unstable). 

reading through the ebuild: hplip also needs PyQt4 with dbus flags....

----------

## Lok

# eselect python set 1

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

Solved problem for me.

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, python 3.1 is still pretty new and untested too.

----------

## dzchimp

I've got the same issue as reported by the OP..

However, eselect throws an error:

```
droidzone@supernova-gentoo /usr $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2 *

droidzone@supernova-gentoo /usr $ eselect python set 1

!!! Error: Cannot remove symlinks

exiting
```

Does anyone know how I can fix this? I tried removing /usr/bin/python, creating a symlink instead to point to python2, but the issue persisted.

Edit: My bad. I just needed to run it as su

----------

